# My Cat Drawing



## JayJay65 (May 11, 2007)

This is a drawing I drew, and it is what got me recommended for Honors Drawing (highest drawing class in my school, hard to get into).. The first one shows a picture of my cat (i took the picture), then 2nd shows the drawing without the picture.. I did not trace this, or anything.. 












Any Feedback?


----------



## JayJay65 (May 11, 2007)

You dont have to give feedback and say what you do or dont like, you can just say that you like it or hate it.. lol

Common, any questions, thoughts, opinions, anything?


----------



## cedew (May 12, 2007)

I quite like it. The thick outline gives a kind of japanimation feel, but even still, I think it show signs of talent.


----------



## digital flower (May 13, 2007)

JayJay, 
Welcome to the forum  
Nice to see another CT member. If we all band together we could take over  (j/k)  

I like your cat picture. I am very impressed. I think you should take another picture with better lighting.


----------



## JayJay65 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.. and nice to know digital flower - thats cool


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

I was a little disappointed; I expected to see a cat actually drawing. (But I do like the drawing)


----------



## JayJay65 (May 19, 2007)

Umm.. thanks??


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jun 17, 2007)

JayJay65 said:


> Umm.. thanks??



Don't you get it?


----------

